# Google- IQWiG finds no added benefit proven for Constella in IBS - The Pharma Letter



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IQWiG finds no added benefit proven for Constella in IBS*
*The Pharma Letter*
Constella is the first and only product approved in the European Union for the treatment of *IBS*-C in adults, Almirall has previously said, and has been demonstrated in clinical trials to improve abdominal pain Ã¢Â€Â" one of the hallmark symptoms of *IBS*-C *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

